# Cooling fan question



## onetiger2 (Mar 20, 2007)

Pentium 4 (641) 3.2 Ghz.
Abit mobo SG-95 LGA775 with integrated graphics
ATX full tower case
Maxtor 160Gb SATA 2 Hard Drive
Elixir 512 Mb DDR2 (667) RAM
3 x DVD R/RW IDE drives
1 floppy drive
1 firewire PCI card
Plus 4 x rear USB ports in use.

There's the fan on the cpu heatsink, a large fan inside the psu which must be an exhaust judging by the blast from the back of the computer, and an 80 cms fan in the centre of the side casing which is plugged into a psu connector and which must be for intake as it doesn't blow much of 
anything outside the case.

Three fans in all. There are two spare fan connectors on the motherboard.

Do you think I need to install another fan? If so, where?


----------



## MunkyPhil (Apr 7, 2006)

Download and install Speedfan in my signature and check your temperatures. If the CPU temp under load gets to or above 65-69degC and the system temp reaches 40-45 you might want to consider getting a fan installed in the front of your case to blow air into your case. You preferably should have one there over a side case fan anyway, primarily to get air flowing all the way through your case. Alternatively, you could redo your thermal paste to help cool your processor or use a fan aiming into the side of your case to cool the whole system.


----------



## onetiger2 (Mar 20, 2007)

I installed speedfan but it only finds my hard drive (35 C - 40 C).


----------



## onetiger2 (Mar 20, 2007)

I've just been in the BIOS and CPU temp is 48/49 C. The system temperature is 37 C.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i would. install one fan in the front of the case as a intake, and one in the back of the case as an exhaust. the exaust can (if you want) be at the top also. try cleaning out your case as well (http://www.techsupportforum.com/hardware-support/other-) and try reapplying artic silver 5.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007 is product, http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/appinstruct/as5/ins_as5_singlecore_wcap.pdf is instructions


----------



## onetiger2 (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks forcifier. There are four perforated circles, each with four screw holes (like speaker grills) on the lower part of the front framework inside the computer. Should the front fan be fixed to one of those?

There doesn't seem to be any air inlet at the front of the computer though, so I'm now puzzling about where the front fan would draw its air from.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

hmm. what case do you have?


----------



## onetiger2 (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd love to know what make of case it is forcifer but there is nothing anywhere on it to indicate the manufacturer.

It's a full tower, larger then normal. On the front it has 4 cd/dvd drive slots, 2 floppy slots, a large area for the power and reset buttons and a flap at the bottom which covers 2 front USB, speaker and mike jacks.

There's a large, four section window on the side with the 80 cms fan in the middle.

There are grills all over it for speakers or fans, I don't know which.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

did you buy it online? if possible, could you take a picture of it and post it?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

I would definitely add an exhaust fan in the back, as well as an intake fan in the front if there is a place to add one. That will help cool things down. 

Also, make sure the fan on your heatsink is blowing towards the heatsink rather than away from it.

This is a good article to read if you have the time.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/art.../143956-basics-computer-hardware-cooling.html


----------



## onetiger2 (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in replying. Here you are forcifer :-
When the power is on the 8cm side fan has red, blue and green lights behind it.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i see some air holes in the back of the case. maybe try putting fans there?


----------



## onetiger2 (Mar 20, 2007)

I think I'm going to add an exhaust fan at the back. I'm dubious about adding an intake fan in the front though as I can't see where it will draw any cool air from.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I don't see any place for intake fans in the front, but if you make the fan on the side an intake fan, it will do the job. BTW, have you redone the thermal paste as forcifer suggested? That should help cool things down.


----------



## onetiger2 (Mar 20, 2007)

The side fan already is an intake fan and it's blowing well inside the case. The psu fan is blowing a nice blast out of the case.

Regarding the Arctic Siver, the processor's fan and heatsink came as a unit with paste already applied. To tell the truth, I dread the thought of removing it and refitting it because, when I first fitted it, I had to use so much pressure to make the four stupid plastic fixing lugs snap into place that I thought the motherboard was going to break.

The processor temperature varies between 44 and 49 C., mainly around 46/47 C. Do you think that's ok?

Also the are 5 spare PCI card slots and I've removed the metal blanking strips at the back of the case so warm air can escape.

Do you think I will be ok at that or what do you suggest?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

try replacing it. the stuff that it comes with is crap. it may feel like it will break, but if you installed the motherboard correctly (and even if you didnt) it wont snap.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Just keep in mind that under load, you CPU temps should not go above 60 degrees. That is a little hot for that processor since it is the Cedar Mill and not the Prescott.

What video card do you have? It always helps to put one of these in right below the graphics card if you have a card with passive cooling or a 7600/6800 or X800/X1600 or up.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835117010


----------



## onetiger2 (Mar 20, 2007)

I haven't got seperate graphics or video card, just the motherboard integrated stuff. The gadget on that link looks a good idea though. Anyway, I'll get some Arctic Silver and stick a fan in the back. Thanks for the help.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The PCI slot cooler will still help. Put it in the highest empty slot you can use. Also, the exhaust fan in the back will help a lot.

Is the fan on your heatsink blowing toward the heatsink rather than away from it?


----------



## onetiger2 (Mar 20, 2007)

I fitted the cpu fan and heatsink just as they came out of the box. I didn't dissemble them at all. It does look (to me anyway) that the fan is designed so that it cannot be put on the wrong way, but I might be wrong.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

if it is stock intel, it cannot be turned around


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

I would throw one of these on my cpu.. I have one on mine an AMD though and keeps temps around 21c idel and 41c under heavy load for 24 hours +

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

that is a good cooler. my old cpu cooler kept my prescott at around 30c (dont remember anymore) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

thats a nice one too. But they are loud (when on high) that Freezer is noiseless pretty much. Quieter than my PSU fan

freezer Noise Level =0.9 
the zalman is 35 (not knockling it as they are great just loud in some cases)


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The Zalman 9500 is actually very quiet. Not sure about the 9700. Anyway, the 9500 or even the 7700 will be good.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118003
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118115


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Okay, let me just put this out there:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835150082

I've got one on a Celeron D processor...keeps it idling in windows at only a few degrees above ambient with Arctic Silver 5 Generic Equivalent and 60% fan speed. It will do the same for a Pentium D 805 (a multi-core processor) but have a slightly higher idle temp. Load temp on the Celly is 32 under extended, intense load. Pentium D was about 40. It should have no problems cooling your processor waaay down. Also, it's a fool-proof design with it, you can't overtighten the bolts...and there's no stress on the motherboard because it has a backplate. You will need to tighten the screws gradually in a series to ensure a clean, good contact with the CPU heatsink. You will also need to remove the stock paste and put some A.C. 5 when it comes to you. Use high-grade alcohol to remove the paste. Also use it on your CPU heatsink, you want it completely clean when you go to put that good paste on there.

But do yourself a favor if you do get that one...before you ever install it...replace the stupid fan in it. Mine died within a week, made a crunching noise and then went kaput. I replaced it with this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835216006

I run it at 100% all of the time and I can't even hear it. Plus, with a nice case like you've got, you will be able to see the nice, blue, ambient glow the fan produces. You'll love it, I promise.


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry for the poor image quality, I had to use my webcam...my digital camera took a **** the other day. Cheap digital cameras FTW!!!


----------



## onetiger2 (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, I'm just amazed at all the help and support I get on these forums. I'm definitely getting some AS5 as everybody swears by it. I think I will go for the Masscool cooler as it can be installed without bending the motherboard, it has good reviews and is more in my price range.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

that one should do the trick. there are so many high quality ones to choose from, it isnt even funny.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185038
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118115
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Subcategory=574&description=&Ntk=&srchInDesc= (anything on that page)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106056
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835154001
and then there is watercooling. these arent including the ones already shown in this thread


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

or ya can wait a tiny bit for this big bad mutha.. I am getting one (pre-orderd it..Tests are showing a good 15 degree drop..

http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=8142

more info
http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=38294


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

onetiger2 said:


> Well, I'm just amazed at all the help and support I get on these forums. I'm definitely getting some AS5 as everybody swears by it. I think I will go for the Masscool cooler as it can be installed without bending the motherboard, it has good reviews and is more *in my price range*.


You're not going to find another cooler at this price that works this good, trust me. The cooler would suit you well, especially for your CPU type. And as I said before, you can install it and you'll never break anything because there's just simply no way to overtighten the screws. It also has the little springs to keep any additional stress off the motherboard. I wish I had found the thing a long time ago, it's much better than stock cooling.

I cannot stress to you enough, however, that you need to replace the fan. Use this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835216006 

It's got 2 ball bearings instead of a sleeve bearing like the one that comes with the cooler. It's not hard at all to replace the fan either, you just need your hands...and that's it. There are no screws involved or anything. You can also leave that fan at 100% at all times and it's never going to bother you. If you choose not to replace the fan, you'll regret it the moment you hear the thing wind up. It makes a loud, obnoxious, "hairdryer" type noise. Plus if you don't replace it, you won't get the cool blue glow 


Anyway, hope I've been of help to ya!
-Red


----------



## onetiger2 (Mar 20, 2007)

"Anyway, hope I've been of help to ya!
-Red"

Yes you have. And I'll get the Generic fan too.

You've all been a help to me and I've looked at all the links you posted including the "big bad mutha" one (yikes!). My system isn't high end and my finances restrict me so I am going for the most efficient cheaper options.

Thank you all.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

there are other, cheaper ones also. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106062


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Not trying to shoot you down here, forcifer, but that cooler only uses 2 of the 4 holes in the motherboard for heatsink mounting. It also lacks a backplate, and onetiger specifically said he did not want any stress on the motherboard.

In addition to that, the Thermaltake cooler blows air downwards onto the motherboard instead of out the back of the computer like the one I suggested does. 

Onetiger2 - make absolutely sure that you line up the arrows on the fan with the arrows on the top of the Masscool unit - meaning that you have the air flowing towards the back of your computer (pointing towards the vents on the back side) and not anywhere else. You don't want that hot air returning to the inside of your computer. Also, when you install this cooler, depending on what motherboard you have, you may have to remove the piece of black plastic on the underside of the cooler that's near the contact point. On the motherboard I put this on, it got in the way of allowing me to point the fan towards the back of the computer. You'll see what I'm saying when you get the cooler, it's not hard to figure out what the deal with it is. Don't be afraid to use a little force on the clips on the bottom when trying to remove the fan holster. 

And finally, it is easier and safer for your fingers to slide the fan holster, once you have popped it loose, out of either side of the fins, instead of straight out of the top. It's a lot less likely to catch on the fins. When you try to remove that extra piece of plastic (I still don't know what it does/did...it had no affect on the cooler at all after I removed it) it's probably going to snap off...don't worry, it's not going to hurt anything if it breaks. 


*Remember to clean the contact point on the cooler and the CPU heatsink completely before installation. DO NOT leave any of the stock paste on.* 

Have fun bud! 
-Red


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

its better if it blows across fins...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*forcifer* is correct, you want the fan on the heatsink to blow across in the same direction as the airflow in the case.


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah that's what I was saying...have the fan blowing towards the back of the case where the vents are...


----------



## onetiger2 (Mar 20, 2007)

I have copied and pasted this thread into notepad and printed it out so I will have it on hand when I do the installations.


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

One other thing that you should know about any heatsink installation. Be sure you tighten the screws in a series an X pattern. 

like this:

1 2
X
3 4
(numbers representing screws)
Go 1>4>3>2 in a series until it is tight. Do it gradually, like one and a half turns per screw until they stop turning. Don't tighten one all the way and then do the others, you want the cooler to go on flat.

In addition to that, I know you probably already know, but the backplate that comes with the cooler has a plastic kind of "paper" on one side of it. That is the side you want the motherboard to touch. Don't remove the plastic, it's there to insulate the metal and keep your board from shorting.


----------



## onetiger2 (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks agentRed. I always do tighten things that way anyway (car wheels etc.). It's a good job you told me about that plasticky stuff though. I'd have had it off.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

onetiger2 said:


> I have copied and pasted this thread into notepad and printed it out so I will have it on hand when I do the installations.


In the "Thread Tools" menu, you can go to a printable page, and download a PDF of the thread for print so you can get formating and such. Just a tip.


----------

